# Rubbing Posts for Bobcat.......



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I was talking to a cat trapper the other day and he mentioned something about placing a small stick with some deer skin with some gland lure on it around cat trails. (approximately 10" from trail and set) Does anyone have any experience with this technique or variations of it? He also said to set up to 6 traps in and around the trail with a walk through set one trap at each opening and possibly a dirt hole to boot. Thanks!


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

I think you can catch a cat pretty easily. Best thing I have found for a curiosity set is something like a jaw bone or deer bones. Dig a hole and put the bone in it with some strong skunk based lure. If you can find some good cat turds (at intersections of dirt roads), you cna put them around your hole set.


----------

